# Hand Blown Glass



## jtinkey (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendations for places I can get glass pendant lights in the Merida area?? I would appreciate any response.


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Not anywhere close to Merida.....................But, you did say any response! In Guadalajara there are 2 craft cities that are suburbs there are many glass factories that make glass pendent lights. Beautiful craftsmanship at good prices. Perhaps worth a weekend visit????


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Top artisans in the coutry for blown glass are in Tonala and Mexico city some may sell in Merida but I would not know where.


----------

